# Zebralight H600 Fc vs H604c (only beamshot)



## Stefano (Aug 1, 2019)

Finally the H600Fc was delivered, as with H604c and H604d I received a good copy the tint is beautiful and the power emitted leaves me very satisfied.
I made these photos very quickl, for the moment only these shots, others later as soon as I can.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 5, 2019)

Nice comparisons! That settles it, the H600Fc is on my Christmas list (probably to myself). I want flood in a headlamp, but not mule flood.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2019)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Nice comparisons! That settles it, the H600Fc is on my Christmas list (probably to myself). I want flood in a headlamp, but not mule flood.



Thank you.
I haven't used it much yet, but the first impression is very positive.
I was very much in doubt whether to buy it because I already have a lot of headlamp floods but instead it was a good choice, it is really powerful.
All the recent Zebralight XHP50 Hi Cri are exceptional headlamps, they are truly a new generation of lights.


----------



## eh4 (Aug 7, 2019)

If you wait until the first run or two of the newest version is out, you're almost guaranteed to have a phenomenal, and reliable light. 
I'm still on MK II, didn't get them early either. 
They are amazing lights, 24/7. 
I'm getting close to updating with MK IV.


----------



## Robot Mania FU (Aug 9, 2019)

I just got home from work to my H600fc MK IV having arrived. I carry an sc32w daily, which I always thought I got blessed with an amazing tint, but these high CRI 4000k xhp50.2's are something else. I don't think I can go back.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 11, 2019)

Robot Mania FU said:


> I just got home from work to my H600fc MK IV having arrived. I carry an sc32w daily, which I always thought I got blessed with an amazing tint, but these high CRI 4000k xhp50.2's are something else. I don't think I can go back.



Yes, these are exceptional lights, H600Fc and H604c are the most beautiful lights I have, using them is a real pleasure for my eyes.


----------



## Gemster (Sep 14, 2019)

I just got my H600fc MK IV. I can't say it impresses like your first beamshot but then again I am using it in the woods to take the dogs out. I expected more than just an incremental step up from my H602 (w?) looking similar but a _bit_ more distant. Perhaps I need the H600F to be more like the Lumintop Terminator X and Strion LED that we use out there for the dogs. Perhaps I'm used to more throw than spread but that's what works best when the bears quietly sneak up.


----------



## SubLGT (Oct 26, 2019)

Stefano said:


> Yes, these are exceptional lights, H600Fc and H604c are the most beautiful lights I have, using them is a real pleasure for my eyes.



Thanks for these beam shots Stefano. Which of the 2 lights do you prefer for close up work (within 1 meter) ?


----------



## Stefano (Oct 29, 2019)

SubLGT said:


> Thanks for these beam shots Stefano. Which of the 2 lights do you prefer for close up work (within 1 meter) ?



At very close range I prefer H604c or H604d


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 21, 2019)

Finally bought the 600Fc. Wow! Love the tint! The frosted lens must smooth out the XHP50.2 beam, because it looks great. Perfect beam for a headlamp, IMO. I'm not a fan of mule's (I find the shadows too harsh), so the H604 probably wouldn't suit me.

My only complaint with the light is the small button. I wish it was a little larger, to make changing modes easier. But, I suppose a headlamp is meant to be put into one mode and kept that way most of the time. So, not a big deal.

I'm constantly playing with the modes on my standard Zebras. If I'm walking with someone, it drives them nuts, so I try not to play with it too much.


----------



## Stefano (Dec 21, 2019)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Finally bought the 600Fc. Wow! Love the tint! The frosted lens must smooth out the XHP50.2 beam, because it looks great.



Yes, a very successful headlamp with an exceptional tint.
The button with gloves is a problem but if it had been higher there would have been the problem of any accidental power on when carried in the pocket (not all users loosen the tailcap)


----------



## jbc247 (Dec 21, 2019)

The 600Fc shows out of stock. How long did it take for delivery?


----------



## Stefano (Dec 22, 2019)

jbc247 said:


> The 600Fc shows out of stock. How long did it take for delivery?



I received H600Fc in 35 days earlier this year. (shipping from China)
A previous order (H604d) took 20 days.
The H604c only 9 days, sometimes it's a matter of luck with shipments.
At this time the Dutch site Nkon is also out of stock.
Maybe you should write to Zebralight to know the return times.


----------



## Stefano (Dec 22, 2019)

Maybe I might have a problem with this H600Fc
I received this light in August and it was only used in the house/garden and for making beamshot.
I left inside it a Sanyo NCR18650GA battery (new and specially purchased for this light) after some time I saw that the light no longer turned on.
The battery was completely discharged, I recharged it and however after a week or two the light did not turn on again.
This time the battery was dead, inserted in an Xtar VP2 showed no signs of life, in an XTAR VC4 it showed about 1 V and the charger saw it not as lithium but as: NiMH.
I thought it was a defective battery and I inserted another identical one (always new) by removing it from the H604d
Every 7/10 days or so I turned on the light to see if everything was ok, and it went on.
Now after about 30 or 40 days the light no longer turns on.
The battery is dead and shows the same symptoms as the previous one, 1 Volt, and is seen as NimH by VC4
Now I don't know what to think ...
High parasite discharge because the light has a defect (but should stop at 2.5 / 2.75V !) Or a stock of defective GA batteries.
I bought 3 but the one inside the H604c doesn't have any problems.
Now I am undecided whether to try another battery inside this light.
Anyone have any ideas? In the meantime, I wrote to Zebralight


----------



## MX421 (Dec 22, 2019)

Isn't that proof that the H604 is a better light  

Seriously, sounds like you got a bad one. I had an issue with my H602w a few years ago just under the warranty period and it was fixed and still works well to this day.

I bought a used H600Fc Mk IV shortly after they first came out and have been impressed with the light, i haven't gotten a H600 MK IV yet although its only because i've shown unusual restraint to keeping with my budget.


----------



## Stefano (Dec 22, 2019)

I almost certainly have a light with a very high parasitic discharge.
I pulled out an old Eagletac 3400 mA protected battery, it had been stored at 3.6 V.
I downloaded it in a short time, this light is regulated very well, it has kept the turbo up to 3.34 V
It kept H2 and then M1 down to around 2.97 V an excellent result.
After waiting 1 hour and measuring the voltage again I inserted the battery back into the H600 Fc
With this low voltage, if the light has a parasitic discharge it should completely drain the battery in a few days.
It will be a great pain to send it back, today I tried it again and it has an exceptional beam and color rendering but I cannot keep a light that empties a battery in such a short time.
I also have a Wizard Pro coming, before sending it back it would be nice to be able to take comparative photos of both XHP50 headlamps


----------



## MX421 (Dec 22, 2019)

Stefano said:


> It will be a great pain to send it back, today I tried it again and it has an exceptional beam and color rendering but I cannot keep a light that empties a battery in such a short time.



I would think they would fix it and a better QA/QC process would turn out a much better light than what you have. I have quite a few Zebralights and haven't had the issue you are having on any of them.




Stefano said:


> I also have a Wizard Pro coming, before sending it back it would be nice to be able to take comparative photos of both XHP50 headlamps


 I gave up on trying to get a Wizard. Three out of the four i got were bad and the warranty is anything but "hassle free". Still, the one i have is okay, i really like the magnet, but i glued a magnet on a couple of Zebralights and tat works out well. The beam pattern on the Wizard is very similar to the H600F.


----------



## Stefano (Dec 22, 2019)

MX421 said:


> I would think they would fix it and a better QA/QC process would turn out a much better light than what you have. I have quite a few Zebralights and haven't had the issue you are having on any of them.
> 
> 
> I gave up on trying to get a Wizard. Three out of the four i got were bad and the warranty is anything but "hassle free". Still, the one i have is okay, i really like the magnet, but i glued a magnet on a couple of Zebralights and tat works out well. The beam pattern on the Wizard is very similar to the H600F.




I also have a lot of Zebra and none of them has ever had problems, only once a specimen had a slight defect in the thread and Zebralight immediately sent me a copy in replacement.


Regarding the Wizard, I bought many specimens, some for me, others as a gift, none of them failed but I'm talking about the Wizard basic version (XP-L) and the Elf C2, they have been used a lot, they have fallen and used with water, they they seem immortal.
I bought the Wizard Pro in 2017 and returned it after a day (it was less bright than my Wizard Basic version) however my Dutch seller is reliable and can manage the guarantees directly.
I have also read online about numerous failures of the Wizard Pro but it seems that in recent times they have become more reliable.


Now after two years I have bought again the Wizard Pro but only because in the discount offer and since I already have an infinite number of Headlamps I confess that I took it only to play with the comparisons between the various models.


Yes, the Wizard TIR lens has an effect similar to that of the H600F but I am curious to see the two XHP50 models in direct comparison.


The Zebra has an advantage, however, it is Hi-Cri and has more light levels which in my personal opinion are also better chosen.

I really like the magnetic charge of the Armytek Wizard, it is slow but really comfortable.


The Pro version of Wizard has a more complex interface than the Basic version but in my opinion it is not fully exploited, there are 3 Firefly but then "only" two Turbo, for the Wizard Pro it would have been nice to have three maximum levels: one level of about 550/600 lumens, another of 900/1000 and then the maximum power.


When in the past I often went to the woods with Zebralight Headlamp the light level that I use most is that between 500 and 600 lumens, it is an optimal compromise between brightness, autonomy and heat.



Now I just have to wait a few days to see if the protected Eagletac battery that is in my H600Fc is drained all the way down (but I'm afraid yes, this specimen certainly has a problem)


----------



## Stefano (Dec 23, 2019)

Stefano said:


> Now I just have to wait a few days to see if the protected Eagletac battery that is in my H600Fc is drained all the way down (but I'm afraid yes, this specimen certainly has a problem)



This morning the light no longer turns on ..
A few hours were enough to drain the little energy left in the battery, now I just have to ask for an RMA


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 23, 2019)

jbc247 said:


> The 600Fc shows out of stock. How long did it take for delivery?



I ordered that same light less than a month ago, and when I emailed Zebralight they told me the backlog delay is 1-2 weeks from ordering. Mine was shipped after 1.5 weeks. I presume it's still the same delay.



Stefano said:


> I almost certainly have a light with a very high parasitic discharge.



It's really easy to measure that with a DMM. Take off the tailcap, stick one lead on the battery, and one lead on the shiny edge of the body tube. If the current is higher than around 30uA after settling for a few seconds, you have a problem.


----------



## Stefano (Dec 23, 2019)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> It's really easy to measure that with a DMM. Take off the tailcap, stick one lead on the battery, and one lead on the shiny edge of the body tube. If the current is higher than around 30uA after settling for a few seconds, you have a problem.



Thank you
I have a value that fluctuates between 43 and 47 but after a few seconds it is more between 45 and 47.
This measurement was made with a new, not fully charged battery (3.77 V) I have no idea if this can affect it.

Edit: Zebralight replied quickly and issued an RMA.I did not understand, however, if the light is repaired or replaced.


----------



## JimIslander (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks to this thread, just bought H600Fc, H604c, and H53Fc. Hopefully the tint is close to the spectacular neutral Hound Dog.


----------



## JimIslander (Dec 23, 2019)

JimIslander said:


> Thanks to this thread, just bought H600Fc, H604c, and H53Fc. Hopefully the tint is close to the spectacular neutral Hound Dog.



Damn! Just checked my inventory and see I have an SC53c and SC53Fc already. Nice tints! Will be even better in a headlamp. :twothumbs


----------



## Stefano (Dec 23, 2019)

JimIslander said:


> Damn! Just checked my inventory and see I have an SC53c and SC53Fc already. Nice tints! Will be even better in a headlamp.



If you talk about inventory you have a nice collection ;-) I did it once on Eneloop and charger but on the Flashlights I refused to do it.
I miss H53Fc, I am very tempted but now I use little AA lights.
You just bought 3 magnificent lights I'm sure you will be happy.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 23, 2019)

Stefano said:


> Thank you
> I have a value that fluctuates between 43 and 47 but after a few seconds it is more between 45 and 47.
> This measurement was made with a new, not fully charged battery (3.77 V) I have no idea if this can affect it.
> 
> Edit: Zebralight replied quickly and issued an RMA.I did not understand, however, if the light is repaired or replaced.



If that's microamps, it's an okay result. Certainly not the cause of your battery drain.

If you're actually reading milliamps, that would certainly cause a cell to go dead in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Cemoi (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi all,
Can you please point out to me the differences between these two Zebralight models: *H600Fc Mk IV 18650 XHP50.2 Floody 4000K High CRI Headlamp* and *H604c 18650 XHP50.2 Flood 4000K High CRI Headlamp*?
Same LED, same color temp, same CRI, both said to be floody, same price... I only see a minor difference in output.
Is one model more recent?
Both are "Back ordered": what does this mean with ZL?
I already own two ZL and would be happy to buy one more, since I really love the UI.
But I regret they don't have a magnet on the tail. Can this be modified (glued magnet or other DIY solution)?


----------



## NPL (Dec 28, 2019)

*The Official Zebralight Thread .*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Yeah, that would be good. I like the SC600w HI, it has some decent throw for such a small light. But, they could probably double that with a bigger reflector and maybe driving it a little harder. Though, over-driving isn't really Zebralight's thing. I'm not sure what the max rated current is for the XHP35 HI, but I thought it would have a little more room than Zebralight is doing in the SC600w HI. A SC700 body would give more ability to cool it.
> 
> I wouldn't buy it, because I haven't bought into the 21700 craze yet, but I could see that it might be popular with some.


I would prefer 18650 to keep it as small as possible. I haven't gone to 21700 batteries either. 

Edit: 
H604c has no reflector, so much floodier with no hotspot for perfectly uniform light, ultra wide angle, and ideal for close up work. 

H600fc will be better for all around use.


----------



## Cemoi (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks NPL for the clarification. The difference was not obvious from ZL's titles, which both say "Flood".


----------



## Mr. LED (Dec 28, 2019)

The H600Fc has a reflector and a frosted lens to diffuse the beam. It has a hotspot but it’s broad and floody.

The H604c does not have a reflector, only the LED and it’s the maximum flood you can get, no hotspot at all.


----------



## Stefano (Dec 28, 2019)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> If that's microamps, it's an okay result. Certainly not the cause of your battery drain.
> 
> If you're actually reading milliamps, that would certainly cause a cell to go dead in 2 or 3 days.



Unfortunately the second option.
After that I did another test with a different protected battery.
Measured 4.10 V before inserting it into the H600Fc, after about 12/13 hours it was 3.77 V
This seems much worse, before it took approximately a month to drain a battery.
In a few days I will send it back to have it replaced.


----------



## Stefano (Dec 28, 2019)

MX421 said:


> The beam pattern on the Wizard is very similar to the H600F.



Today I got the Wizard Pro warm (XHP50)
Some time ago I bought it and returned immediately. It did little light, it was definitely a bad light (I tried with two different batteries)


Now I wanted to try again and the specimen that arrived to me far exceeds expectations.
It is very cold and I did some hurried tests but I was surprised by the results, I was expecting a very similar beam, generalizing one could say yes.
But I have seen that the H600Fc throws less but has better tint and more homogeneous beam.
The Wizard Pro looks much brighter and throws a few meters further, the color of my specimen is very beautiful but you can see the difference with the Zebra's Hi Cri.
I made two or three comparative videos but they are very poor, maybe later I can insert a link.


----------



## bbltint (Dec 28, 2019)

Cemoi said:


> both said to be floody,


That's not true.
H600Fc= floody
H604c = flood

ZL is beamwise making 3 different type of 18650-headlights:
H600, spot and spill. With reflector. "Normal" beam with hotspot.
H600F, floody. With reflector and frosted lens, which is diffusing beam very nicely.
H604, flood. Mule, no reflector, wall of light (120°), very short beam distance, good inside and for close(r) working.

Letters c,d,w are indicating led's features.

Look post #1, Stefanos GIFs are very demonstrative.


----------



## NPL (Dec 28, 2019)

So sorry, misread the 604c for 600c. The 604c as mentioned above has no reflector so mad very little reach but perfectly even and uniform light. Will try and correct my previous post. 

Sent from my Pixel using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## Toehead (Jan 14, 2020)

NPL said:


> So sorry, misread the 604c for 600c. The 604c as mentioned above has no reflector so mad very little reach but perfectly even and uniform light. Will try and correct my previous post.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Candlepowerforums mobile app



How far is the beam of the 603c effective? I have a AA version and love the 120 degree flood but I feel it doesn't have the power to illuminate past 20 yards.


----------



## julian627 (Feb 11, 2020)

Had a 502C with 120deg beam profile. Lighting was more scattered and subdued due to this. I will persomally not go for any beam anhle less than 90deg. I prefer headlamps with a hotspot and slight fill combo, just dial it down for close work/book reading .


----------



## Stefano (May 27, 2020)

Stefano said:


> Unfortunately the second option.
> After that I did another test with a different protected battery.
> Measured 4.10 V before inserting it into the H600Fc, after about 12/13 hours it was 3.77 V
> This seems much worse, before it took approximately a month to drain a battery.
> In a few days I will send it back to have it replaced.



After a long time I can mention that my H600Fc that had a parasitic drain problem was repaired.
I spent 13 euros to send it to China, I had to wait a bit because when I sent it there was the Chinese New Year, then Covid.
When I received it I put a battery inside and waited about 40 days, after measuring it I can say that there was no variation.
So Zebralight support worked well, I don't know what was done just that "the light was repaired"


----------

